# Er pescao



## jenny82

I'm having trouble translating the following into English :

'Si me s'ajuma er pescao / y desenvaino er flamenco / con cuarenta punalas / se iba a rematar al cuento.' 

Is pescao pescado and er el ?

Any suggestions please !


----------



## Artrella

jenny82 said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble translating the following into English :
> 
> 'Si me s'ajuma er pescao / y desenvaino er flamenco / con cuarenta punalas / se iba a rematar al cuento.'
> 
> Is pescao pescado and er el ?
> 
> Any suggestions please !




Hi Jenny!!    I think you are right with your translation.  But this maybe is a dialect, it's not "traditional" Spanish.


----------



## dannae00

Eing? what's that! I can't understand it and I am spanish!


----------



## dannae00

er is the way to pronounce el in the south of spain, but it is not correct.


----------



## Artrella

dannae00 said:
			
		

> Eing? what's that! I can't understand it and I am spanish!




Dannae, you are *Spaniard*.  "Spanish" is used for the language.


----------



## Leopold

jenny82 said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble translating the following into English :
> 
> 'Si me s'ajuma er pescao / y desenvaino er flamenco / con cuarenta punalas / se iba a rematar al cuento.'
> 
> Is pescao pescado and er el ?
> 
> Any suggestions please !



Yes. In some Spanish dialects (for examples some places in the south of Spain and I think some places in LA) it is usual to confuse the liquid consonants (r/l). It sounds a little vulgar, though.
About the fall of "d" between vowels, it is also usual in some places [de(d)o, na(da)...] and very common in Spanish of Spain in the end of the third conjugation past participle: -ado > -ao. (and as analogy all words ending in -ado).

L.


----------



## Leopold

Artrella said:
			
		

> Dannae, you are *Spaniard*.  "Spanish" is used for the language.



Not exactly:
He is a Spaniard, but he is Spanish.
Like: He is a FRenchman, and he is French.

L.


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> Not exactly:
> He is a Spaniard, but he is Spanish.
> Like: He is a FRenchman, and he is French.
> 
> L.




ahhh!!! entonces es "a Spaniard" pero " Spanish".  Se usa así?  Gracias Leopold!


----------



## dannae00

'Si me s'ajuma er pescao / y desenvaino er flamenco / con cuarenta punalas / se iba a rematar al cuento.' 

I think the correct spanish sentence is as follow: 
Si se me (ajuma?= juntarse o pegarse?) el pescado y desenvaino el flamenco con cuanrenta puñaladas se iba a rematar al cuento. 

But for me it makes no sense...sorry.


----------



## Leopold

ajumarse - emborracharse

L.


----------



## Isolde

'Si me s'ajuma er pescao / y desenvaino er flamenco / con cuarenta punalas / se iba a rematar al cuento".

Ajumarse er pescao (por ahumarse el pescado) - enfadarse.
Desenvainar is really to draw a sword...but this is a Flamenco song..therefore you have to be creative...
Puñalás - for puñaladas: stab (with knife or dagger)

My version:  "If anger gets hold of me and I burst into a flamenco dance, this story would be finished off with forty stabs."

I do not know the rest of the lyrics...but it probably tells a story with lots of drama and in this case I think the author is comparing Flamenco with a dagger because of its intensity and the passion that usually brings with it.  Perhaps he prepares himself/herself to put an end to some tragic incident/love story/etc. etc. by entering into a frenetic and passionate dance.  The "rematar"...which is "finish off" "kill off"...the same comparison... he wants to put an end to the situation (whatever it might be) in a very dramatic and terminal way.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

"er" es de uso muy coloquial y siginifica "el". Se suele usar en el sur de España, sobre todo en Andalucía. En esas zonas, palabras acabas en "-ado" se pronuncian "-ao" (pescado-pescao, atrapado-atrapao...). Pero lo dicho, todo eso son mal usos que se utilizan para hablar mas rápido.


----------



## Leris

Bueno, yo creo que en este caso "flamenco" se refiere al tipo de cuchillo de ese nombre, no a la danza. Con respecto a "rematar al cuento" supongo que se refiere a acabar con todo de una vez, algo así como terminar la historia.


----------



## Isolde

Leris:  yep....apparently there is a knife called flamenco...there you are!  I did not have a clue about that... so.... "If anger gets hold of me and I draw the flamenco, this story would be finished off with forty stabs."

Well.. I think the dancing is more romantic...but....


----------



## jenny82

Thanks to everyone who replied to me, it really helped! I'll try and return the favour to anyone who needs help with any strange English texts!

Thanks again 
Jenny


----------



## Lutino

This kind of use "er" is very similar to the intrussive "r" in USA when you speak very fast. As they have said is characteristic from the South but also from the South East (my region), here you are a few examples: torva (tolva), esparda (espalda), remember from the American English: daddy(dari), water (wora). The accent form the South (Andalucía) and the accent from the South East (Murcia) are very similar, there are changes only in the intonation and rhythm, they are the only accents in Spanish which have 8 vowels.


----------



## weird

Si se me (ajuma?= juntarse o pegarse?) el pescado y desenvaino el flamenco con cuanrenta puñaladas se iba a rematar al cuento.

Hola, a todos, 

Me parece muy divertido este thread, ya que soy de andalucía y de alguna forma (incluso la genta culta), se habla así.

ahumársele a alguien el ~. pescado
 1. fr. coloq. Sulfurarse, irritarse, enfurruñarse. 

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados 

Ahí va una "J" porque en Andalucía aspiramos la hache "h", que suena "jota"

Saludos.


----------



## Alga

Hello Jenny, 

To me the sense is: if the people (pescao) get drunk and we begin (desenvaino) with the flamenco, the whole thing will end like a total mess.

but.....who knows, this is gipsy andalusian dialect-slang.


----------



## merilou

jenny82 said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble translating the following into English :
> 
> 'Si me s'ajuma er pescao / y desenvaino er flamenco / con cuarenta punalas / se iba a rematar al cuento.'
> 
> Is pescao pescado and er el ?
> 
> Any suggestions please !



What you're trying to translate is NOT a dialect; it reproduces phonetically the pronunciation os Spanish in many parts of Andalucía, the southern region of Spain. You are right, Eer pescao" is "el pescado"; many people in Spain not just in the South, shorten endings in -ado to "ao" (e.g. salao, mercao, acabao), same happens with -ido into --io (quejío, salío). Hope this can help


----------



## Lutino

I disagree with you merilou, it is a dialectal form mainly typical of the South and South East. 
And regarding to Alga...well this is not a gipsy dialect!! everybody in Andalusia and Murcia say pescao, partío, comío, etc.


----------



## Isolde

Alga said:  "To me the sense is: if the people (pescao) get drunk and we begin (desenvaino) with the flamenco, the whole thing will end like a total mess.
but.....who knows, this is gipsy andalusian dialect-slang."

How did you get from pescao to people getting drunk?  Desenvainar is clearly "to draw" and apparently there is a type of knife called "flamenco".....so why "begin with the flamenco"?   and the "total mess" bit?   Although sometimes we have to be sort of "creative" in a translation, I think your interpretation is far too remote....

Dialect-slang???


----------



## weird

Hola   

El Andaluz no es un dialéctico, es español con una pronunciación diferente, pero es español.  Los gitanos hablan español, con un montón de frases de su idioma propio, pero en este ejemplo veo más un acento "andaluz" que otra cosa. Aquí hablamos así pero escribimos correctamente.

Por ejemplo, yo dijo: iho mío (pero escribo "hijo mío") 
Ojú (pero escribo ¡Jesús!)
¡estoy jartita de tí! (pero escribo, ¡estoy harta de tí!)
¡qué grasioso eres!  (pero escribo: ¡qué graCioso eres!

Y como estas frases, todo mi lenguaje hablado es diferente al escrito.  ya que me sale natural, pero mi idioma es el español y cuando escribo no tengo ninguna dificultad.

Por ese motivo, en general, para los andaluces es más difícil hablar inglés que para los vallisoletanos o madrileños, por ejemplo.  (Dicho por todos los profesores-nativos de inglés que he conocido) Ya que nuestra pronunciación es muy cerrada.  

Yo escribo:  She likes... y sé que la tercera persona lleva la "s"  pero...   cuando pronuncio    me como la "s" y eso ¡está fatal para pronunciar bien un idioma extranjero!

Bueeeeno, ¡corto el rollo!  Adió mu güena


----------



## Lutino

Eso que llamas español con una pronunciación diferente no son más que formas regionales o dialectales de pronunciación, jeje. Cosas de la sociolingüística


----------



## collyoneill

La pronunciacíon del Andaluz es muy bonita y es facil entender. Me gustaria hablar ma' de la idioma pero no puedo

Viva El Andaluz!! y Viva er Betí!!


----------



## weird

bueno, ahora que lo dices...  

NO quiero molestar, pero para mi un dialecto era, el gallego, el cat..  (que ya al final han derivado en idioma, con su reglas propias)

Pero el habla andaluza no cambia nada la gramática o la ortografía.

De todas formas, parece que tú entiendes de este tema, así que ¡todos los días se aprende algo nuevo!  

Gracias.-


----------



## Lutino

Eso me pasaba a mí antes de entrar en materia con esto de los dialectos y lenguas. El catalán y el gallego son lenguas independientes, no derivan del castellano, si no que son lenguas romances derivadas del latín igual que el castellano. 
Cuando hablamos de  dialectos, nos referimos a la forma peculiar de hablar de cada zona (ej. dialecto andaluz, dialecto murciano, dialecto madrileños, etc). Y muchas veces dentro de estos dialectos hay formas diferentes de referirse a las cosas según ciudades, todo un completo lío, jeje. 
El gran problema de todo esto es que nunca nos han enseñado bien, ya sea por el sistema educativo o por la chufla de profesores que teníamos, jajajaja.


----------



## merilou

Lutino said:
			
		

> I disagree with you merilou, it is a dialectal form mainly typical of the South and South East.
> And regarding to Alga...well this is not a gipsy dialect!! everybody in Andalusia and Murcia say pescao, partío, comío, etc.



Bueno, pues llámale dialecto si quieres, pero no creo que encuentres el andaluz tipificado como dialecto en ningún sitio.


----------



## Lutino

Lo llamaré así que es como lo he estudiado e investigado en el área de sociolingüística. Y si está tipificado el andaluz como dialecto, al igual como los dialectos de todas las zonas, el problema es como decía antes, que nos han enseñado desde pequeños un uso incorrecto de la palabra dialecto. Aún es un término algo confuso, pero básicamente es lo que he explicado. Un dialecto es la forma particular de hablar de una zona en concreto, como explicaca hace unas semanas yo hablo dialecto murciano, en especial cartagenero y aquí hay palabras y rasgos que no se usan en el resto de los países de habla castellana. A este tipo de usos se les llama dialectales, por eso lo de dialecto. Espero no haberlo liado demasiado, jeje.


----------



## te gato

Isolde said:
			
		

> Alga said: "To me the sense is: if the people (pescao) get drunk and we begin (desenvaino) with the flamenco, the whole thing will end like a total mess.
> but.....who knows, this is gipsy andalusian dialect-slang."
> 
> How did you get from pescao to people getting drunk? Desenvainar is clearly "to draw" and apparently there is a type of knife called "flamenco".....so why "begin with the flamenco"? and the "total mess" bit? Although sometimes we have to be sort of "creative" in a translation, I think your interpretation is far too remote....
> 
> Dialect-slang???


Hola;
I will start off by saying that I don't know all that much about "flamenco" but when I looked it up on the computer (History-and so on) It said that no one is sure EXACTLY where it started..as for a knife called a FLAMENCO--No, it was thought at one time that the translation of Flamenco meant KNIFE. I do know one thing..most of the songs have to do with knives.  As for "dilect" every place has different dilect, ways of saying things, and at times meanings...It's called being human. Without different dilects, languages we would not have forums to help each other out.
te gato


----------



## weird

collyoneill said:
			
		

> La pronunciacíon del Andaluz es muy bonita y es facil entender. Me gustaria hablar ma' de la idioma pero no puedo
> 
> Viva El Andaluz!! y Viva er Betí!!




¡¡¡Ole, VIVA ER BETI, MANQUE PIERDA!!!!


----------



## Leopold

En realidad la gran variedad de variantes diatópicas de Andalucía se conoce generalmente como "hablas andaluzas" más que como "dialecto andaluz". Existe una enorme diversificación, incluso de pueblo a pueblo.  Creo que se divide, principalmente, en dialectos o hablas orientales y occidentales.

L.


----------



## Isolde

Lutino said:
			
		

> Cuando hablamos de dialectos, nos referimos a la forma peculiar de hablar de cada zona (ej. dialecto andaluz, dialecto murciano, dialecto madrileños, etc). Y muchas veces dentro de estos dialectos hay formas diferentes de referirse a las cosas según ciudades, todo un completo lío, jeje.


 
Si aplicamos esta premisa a todos los idiomas...entonces, el inglés de Estados Unidos, Canadá y Australia son dialectos??

El francés de Canadá también es dialecto?

El castellano hablado en los diferentes países de norte/centro y sudamérica..también son dialectos?

El portugués hablado en Africa y en la India también?

Y por supuesto ni qué decir de todos los lugares que han sido colonias y que aún mantienen el habla de sus colonizadores?


----------



## Lutino

Jajajaja, me temo que sí, son dialectos de la lengua estándar


----------



## Isolde

OK.... Entonces en Londres se habla un dialecto, en Yorkshire otro dialecto, etc etc...en Madrid se habla un dialecto....en Valencia otro...etc etc.

Por lo tanto...¿Quién habla un idioma?


----------



## dannae00

Todos hablamos el mismo idioma pero diferentes dialectos.

Saludos


----------



## dannae00

weird said:
			
		

> bueno, ahora que lo dices...
> 
> NO quiero molestar, pero para mi un dialecto era, el gallego, el cat.. (que ya al final han derivado en idioma, con su reglas propias)
> 
> Pero el habla andaluza no cambia nada la gramática o la ortografía.
> 
> De todas formas, parece que tú entiendes de este tema, así que ¡todos los días se aprende algo nuevo!
> 
> Gracias.-


 
Hola! Bueno solo puntuar que el catalán, gallego...etc no son idiomas sinó lenguas. No sé exactamente la diferencia pero estoy casi segura de ello. Creo que tiene que ver con que tenga una real academia o no.


----------



## Lutino

A ver...creo que tienes una noción equivocada de la palabra dialecto, en todos los lugares hay una forma peculiar de hablar, ya sea en pronunciación como en palabras. Esto pasa en todo el mundo, en en RU hay más dialectos de los que tu te crees, el Northeast(Newcastle,Durham, etc), el Merseyside(Liverpool, Birkenhead), el Central Southwest(Glouscester, Hereford) y así hasta 16 en Inglaterra, más luego el de Escocia, Eire, Irlanda del Norte y Gales.
Te pondré un par de ejemplos en castellano; en Andalucía llaman a las serpientes "bichas", eso es un uso dialectal, también dicen "quillo". Y la forma que tienen de hablar también es dialectal, las 8 vocales, la aspiración de algunas consonantes, etc. 
Esas formas dialectales se dan solamente en Andalucía y algunas zonas de transición.


----------



## jmx

Sólo quería decir que sobre la diferencia entre lengua y dialecto se han escrito libros enteros. No vamos a resolver el tema en este hilo. La definición clásica y cínica es que "una lengua es un dialecto con un ejército detrás". Pero también se puede decir que cuando 2 dialectos son tan distintos que sus hablantes no pueden entenderse apenas, es que son lenguas distintas.


----------



## pereza

Desconozco este texto y su significado, pero al leer la primera parte pensé que:
"Si me s'ajuma er pescao" queria decir: "Si se me ahuma el pescado" (esto es, cuando se cocina el pescado con carbón y el pescado se llena de humo).

Saludos....


----------



## Isolde

JMartins.......la tuya es la mejor explicación.......sobre todo que como dices, se han escrito tanto libros al respecto que podemos olvidarnos de "resolver" el tema en un foro de éstos.

Pero....supongo que se sigue aprendiendo....y debatiendo.....

Lutino:  que a las serpientes las llaman "bichas" en Andalucía y por eso es una forma dialectal?   Pues nada....te explico....la serpiente es un "bicho"...y como es femenina....la llaman "bicha".....listo!   

Remember to apply the KISS principle...........


----------



## Lutino

Buena deducción, pero no sirve, jajajaja. Bicha es un uso dialectal, igual que aquí en mi tierra se utilizan las palabras icue, leja, encanar, etc. Bicha solo se usa en Andalucía no en el resto de España, lo que la eleva a la categoría de uso dialectal . Podría ponerte mil ejemplos y hablarte sobre los dialectos pero como han dicho no vamos a resolver nada. Si queréis para no suscitar polémica llamémoslo variedades orales o dialectales en vez de dialecto que al fin y al cabo es lo mismo, jeje.


----------



## Leopold

A mí me gusta "alcayata".


L.


----------

